# It's snowing here!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If I had posted such a post as this the same time last year, get ready to book me in a rubber room, right? It shows you how much things change in a course of 365 days. But here I am, looking out my balcony doors and the mustang is being buried deeper and deeper. Been doing this for several hours and I am struck by the difference in the weather 1500 miles makes from where I am now and where I used to live. It's raining in the neighborhood I used to call home in Florida. 

Is it snowing anywhere else in the other 49?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinman, you will learn to hate the winter, just as I have. Trust me.

No snow here yet. We _usually_ don't get any substantial snow until December here, but it is New England, so I've seen snow as early as October before (like last year).


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Sinman, you will learn to hate the winter, just as I have. Trust me.


You are probably correct. It will probably take one bad slide off the ice slick road to make me want to go elsewhere. I so detest inconvenience.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

One key thing to remember is to steer INTO the slide. You are more likely to regain control that way as opposed to steering away from the slide. And if you can, load up the trunk of your car with some sand bags to give it more weight. You get better traction that way.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Sinman, you will learn to hate the winter, just as I have. Trust me.


Don't listen to him, Sinister. I've lived with snowy winters all my life, and I still think they're beautiful. You just have to be prepared for them. The tip about sandbags in the trunk is great (I use cat litter myself); if you get stuck, just break open one of the bags and sprinkle some of the sand in front of your tires. It usually provides enough traction to get going.

Best of luck with the snow; it's not that bad.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i thought about you this morning Sin when i heard it was snowing in Denver..........wondered if you all were getting it too


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nah, the sun is coming out now and I'm pretty sure a good portion of this will be melted by the afternoon. We're supposed to get some more next week, but we'll see. Thanks for thinking about me though.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> No snow here yet. We _usually_ don't get any substantial snow until December here, but it is New England, so I've seen snow as early as October before (like last year).


I was in Salem last year on Halloween and it was 70 degrees and sunny for the three days I was there, but speaking with the peeps up there I was told that it snowed the week before. But because your in the New England states the weather can be very unpredictable.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hibs quick winter tips

The best thing for winter is a good running POS with a decent heater and a set of the meatiest snow treads availabe. Offer this up to the salt monsters and ice gods instead of a nice car. The sand bags in the trunks is a good idea although it has a tendency to try to bring the rearend around during frantic brakeing. 

Never be in a hurry ice gods hate people in a hurry.  
Hot chocolate is your friend.
Thermal undewear is your friend.
Comfy house slippers are good
Always leave an extra coat,gloves, blanket and small shovel in your car.
Leave the water to trickle overnight when the temp is going to be sub 0
Try down hill skiing, it's like sleding without the dreaded walk up the hill
Bumper Skiing 
Never pass up the chance to smack someone with a snowball
Snow men are still fun to make.
Keep extra canned goods and beer stocked in case you are snowed in.
A back up heat source is always good in case of power failure.
Windshield/car covers are nice, cover your car/winshield when you park your car,later just peel it off and the snow and ice comes with it.
Add a bottle of gas line antifreeze every time you fill up the tank. rubbing alcohol will do in a pinch.
Keep the gas tank full.
Jumper cables, jumper cables, jumper cables.
If you spit and you hear it crackle as freezes before it hits the ground, go back inside it's to damn cold to be doing... anything.
A sun lamp and vitamin E helps with the winter blues.
Don't eat the yellow snow


That's all I have so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hey Sin - you'll learn that if you don't like the weather in Colorado just wait 20 minutes and it will change. Winter coats in the morning and shorts in the afternoon.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I must tell you he was like a little kid watching it snow yesterday, it was cool for me to just watch him watch it snow. 
I have plans to take him out driving in his car once there is some significant snow on the ground so he can learn about how his car is going to react to the radically different driving conditions than he is used to. the mall parking lot is a great place to do this...lol no cars and lots of room...

and HH you are so right about that saying. though it can turn the other way in a second too, beautiful in the am and freezing your ass off by noon..lol and of course that is when I would be most unprepared..lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

A cemetery in the snow would be VERY cool! C'mon people!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's been on the news about the snow happening in the states. Hubby said we are in for a bad winter this year. He's an outdoorsman so he goes by what he sees happening while he's working on his hunting spot.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hella said:


> and HH you are so right about that saying. though it can turn the other way in a second too, beautiful in the am and freezing your ass off by noon..lol and of course that is when I would be most unprepared..lol


So true Hella! I've been caught like that many times.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We have a winter storm watch today with about 10 inches of the white stuff to fall. I drove home from work this morning at dangerous speeds of 15 mph. Interesting experience...


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i saw it on the news..........looked like it was literally raining snow it was coming down so fast


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sin - Is your work close to where you are living?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Fortunately, yes. If we get that ten inches they're proposing, expect to see my happy ass home tonight.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sin - If you can stay home tonight then do! I've been watching them plow the parking lot out here. It's a waste of time.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

good lord! how far are you from home Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm guessing he's about 8 miles away.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was just reading the articles and seeing the pictures of Colorado's snowstorm on the local news websites. I think it a day/night to stay in watching movies, eating popcorn and having cocoa and/or a shot of brandy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dang! I should have stayed home. That sounds much more fun than fighting through traffic and snow only to work in my cold office... :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We have had snow twice in the last two weeks, lake effect stuff, it didnt stick around for long.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

weather report from DIA tonight...friggin ass cold....I have on several layers to keep warm...but at least it is not actually snowing, the small amount of sunshine we got this afternoon started to melt the snow and now we can play on the ice....:devil: which is even more fun to drive on...lol


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm outside of St. Louis. It's raining here... but I guess any baseball fan knows that! I turned down two $150 tickets yesterday. What a crock prices have become.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

In Parker we had around 8 inches of snow. I had to use 4 wheel drive to get into the driveway and then it was _just park it where it ends up_.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

It snowed here too a few days ago, but didnt amount to much at all. too soon to be snowing though!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No snow here but predictions are for 2-3 inches of rain and 60 MPH winds through Sunday morning. I have just come in from UNdecorating my yard. With a little luck the winds will die down and we can salvage Monday or Tuesday. Once the wind stops I'll be out there resetting the graveyard, building a bandstand, setting up the band, running all the lights and working on setting up the maze in the backyard. MAN, I'm tired already just thinking about all we, I, have to do to get ready......AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking at the weather for my area, the winds are going to die down around 5 p.m. I know about the decorating and redecorating. I feel that I have been wasting time doing this over and over again. I just hope that the winds stay out of here for Halloween. Too tough on props.


----------

